# Women in Sports (pt1): Female Sports Reporters



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Just watched a great episode of Donny Deutsch. The topic?? Should women reporters be allowed in men's locker room?? This topic came about after a story broke out involving a female FOX reporter and LA Dodger pitcher Derek Lowe. After the secret affair involving the two was made public, Fox reporter Carolyn Hughes was suspended, and Lowe left his wife. One woman on the panel felt that the access to the players was too liberal - as a wife of a pro player of course. They're allowed to be there as the men come out the shower. Obviously, there was disaccord with the others. The thought is that the xtra-maritals are happening as the womens sports reporters, all prettier than ever now - esp on the TV side, which Ms Hughes was - are getting too much intimate and frequent access to the players' locker room, planting the early seeds of possible inappropriate and flitatious behavior. 

Sentiments?

H!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

simple solution
don't allow ANY reporters in the locker room
some pro teams already have this policy and players come out to an area outside the locker room to conduct interviews
let's face it. there is no real pressing need to interview shaq after he missed 2 free throws and his team lost the game, is there?
sports reporters are just a little bit too high on themselves
they can wait in line like the rest of us


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, the need for access ASAP is based on the huge number of sports-news programs on cable. They have to fill up the air time with something, and to ask Shaq why he missed two free throws (while making 12) and his team winning is how desparate they are getting for something to put on the air.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I used to work for a radio station. Needed to be in the locker room as soon as the team started to come in. We gave them enough time for the coach to either praise them or scream at them. Then it was a free for all for reporters.

I've held mics for 250lbs football players as they stood around buck-nekked. I've seen guys that don't care about being seen. I've seen guys always have a towel around them going in and out of showers.

I don't think it's a matter of women not being allowed in the locker room. If we say "No", then a woman may be passed up for the job, just because she doesn't have the all access pass like men do.

Do we ban all reporters from the locker room? Sports is a business. Part of that business is catering to the rapid fan with his head painted blue listening to his AM radio outside the stadium. He is the kind of guy that pays for the sports team to exist. Teams need to do everything they can to appeal to as many fans as they can. If that means letting a reporter catch a player in an interview when the player is feeling raw emotion, that's what you have to do. Do give the guy 15 minutes to compose himself and sort his thoughts out. Grab him when he's pissed that his teams defense let him down that night.

Come on! These are adults! I guarantee you they've all seen the naughty bits before. If a female sports reporter can't do her job without ogling a 6'4" ripped athletes sausage roll, then she probably shouldn't have her job. If the athlete can't wrap a towel around himself, or even resist the urge to give a "more personal interview" because the reporter is captivated by his equipment, maybe he shouldn't have his job.

If we ban women from locker rooms, do we ban gay men? How about lesbians? They wouldn't cause any problems. It can open up a whole can of worms once you start saying "You can't go in, but that reporter can, just because of your sex."


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

This is just silly especially considering the USA view of nudity vs. violence. 

We can all watch the BIG hit or even worse the big fight in public.

However the view that of a woman seeing a nude athlete is some how obscene is juvenile and that it will lead to the moral decay of western society is ridiculous.

Chances are, in a case such as this, the reporter and the athlete were going to a have an affair period but perhaps just not with each other. To blame it on proximity of the locker room is just nuts. 

Think about it people.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Q. Do male reporters go into female locker rooms? And if not, why?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Carex said:


> Q. Do male reporters go into female locker rooms? And if not, why?


No, because men are pigs.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> No, because men are pigs.


oink oink


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

guilty as charged... most times.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

I say evict all reporters from the locker room.

It has nothing to do with obscenity or being adults or sexism. Some of the athletes are uncomfortable with being seen naked by the press. Some, only by the female members of the press. This shouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

and NOBODY needs that all so important "post game interview" 
especially in light of the events in the U.S. south of the last week
sports reporters are just a little bit too self important for my taste


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Yea....

I feel that reporters do need to get the story, but I do feel that the athletes also need a touch of space. This one woman kept arguing that the locker room was equally their space as well, and felt that there was no need to have the ladies excluded. As well, she felt that if the players had problem with it, they would have voiced their opinions already. 

yea right...

This is a touchy one indeed as this went to court years ago, and this female sports reporter won the case. 

H!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It's an athlete's job to be available when and where he is told for those post game interviews. If it means in a locker room, 20 seconds after the final buzzer, but a female reporter, so be it. Don't like it? Re-negotiate your contract or get a different job.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> It's an athlete's job to be available when and where he is told for those post game interviews. If it means in a locker room, 20 seconds after the final buzzer, but a female reporter, so be it. Don't like it? Re-negotiate your contract or get a different job.


it's an athlete's job?
i know that during major events such as Final Four, Super Bowl, etc. they are required to be available, but i don't think they are "required" during regular season games

it's just a game, but sports reporters would make you think it's far more important, as are they


----------

